# احلى  شعر  للمدرسين



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*بعد أن تخرجا من الجامعة جاء تعينهما بنفس المدرسة
كانوا دائما يتناقشون بالجيب والتجيب وسين وعين واللوغارتم
فجأة انتقل من المدرسة:a63::a63:

ولأنه لا يجيد لغة الشعر والأدب كتب إليها:leasantrleasantr

حبيبتي فرق مربعي حدين

أبعث إليك تحياتي الفراغية

وأشواقي التحليلية

محملة ببراهيني الهندسية

شكلها مستطيل

وحلها مستحيل

أتذكرين يوم كنا نتمشى على الخط المستقيم

ونستمتع بالشعاع الوارد سين فتحة

ويوم كنا نستظل بظله

ونضرب بعضنا بالكسور العشرية

فراقك جعلني شبه منحرف

وطيفك يرافقني كمنصف الزاوية

من أجلك جعلت من نفسي 

قاسما مشتركا أعظم

ومثلثا متوازي الساقين

وما زالت نظرية تالس تعبر عن توازي حبي لك

مع حبي للمتطابقات الشهيرة

أذكريني

أنت يا وتر حياتي

ويا ظلعي القائم

المخلص...مجموع مربعي حدين 

منقول*_​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قووووووووي يا جون ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

_*اتفضليها يا روزززززززززززز*_
_*نورتى يا باشا*_​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

حسيت اني واقف قاب قوسين او ادني من امتحان نص السنة ياجون بس في الجون ههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نورت يا عسل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي يا جووون

تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرسى يا كوكو  نوووووووورت يا   جميل  *​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة يا جون...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_*نورت    يا باشا *_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
عسولة اوى دى
ميرسى لك ياجونا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

رااائع جداا

شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العفو يا ديدى نورتى يا قمرة


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

نورت يا استاذنا مرورك  مشرف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوة يا جون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_اتفضليها يا روكاااااااااااااااااا_​


----------

